
Show HN: Bad Language: A lisp-looking language with interpreter and JS compiler - quickthrower2
https://github.com/mcapodici/badlanguage
======
dugluak
Good lord, that looks like Death By Parentheses

(do (set f1 0) (set f2 1) (set x 0) (while (neq (get x) 50) (do (set x (+ (get
x) 1)) (set next (+ (get f1) (get f2))) (set f1 (get f2)) (set f2 (get next))
(print (get f2)) ) ) )

~~~
quickthrower2
Eventually it comes naturally and you just see the AST.

So they say...

